# is this the current model



## acbaldwi (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello,

New member here long time stalker of your forum though...


Looking to replace a crappy old craftsman with something that will actually work 

I have been eyeing the Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO 921048


Is this this years model or last years? Are they about to replace it with a newer model or should i just get off my butt and pull the trigger?


Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

This year's model, released not long ago. Balance changed for this year to address auto steer issues some folks were having, which is why most folks would say it's important to get that model instead of last year's model (921044).

Fantastic machine BTW.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

acbaldwi said:


> I have been eyeing the Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO 921048
> 
> Is this this years model or last years? Are they about to replace it with a newer model or should i just get off my butt and pull the trigger?


I just posted up some questions about the 921048 too... From what can I see the 921048 is the winter 2016 model, the 921044 was the previous winter 2015 model. 

Are you planning on buying it locally or online?


----------



## acbaldwi (Oct 31, 2016)

Probably online , HD doesnt seem to carry this model... I would like to find an online dealer who doesnt charge a lift gate fee if anyone knows one


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

pfbz said:


> From what can I see the 921048 is the winter 2016 model, the 921044 was the previous winter 2015 model.


Correct..although Model years on snowblowers can be confusing, because winter spans two calendar years every year.

921044 - Deluxe 28 SHO, Released Autumn 2015, a *2016 model year* machine. (the very first "Deluxe SHO" model.)

921048 - Deluxe 28 SHO, Released Autumn 2016, a *2017 model year* machine.

Scot


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Correct..although Model years on snowblowers can be confusing, because winter spans two calendar years every year.
> 
> 921044 - Deluxe 28 SHO, Released Autumn 2015, a *2016 model year* machine. (the very first "Deluxe SHO" model.)
> 
> ...


You seem to be knowledgeable, super moderator and all, but dealers seem to refer to the 921044 as a 2015 model and the 921048 as a 2016 model, not as you describe above.

EG: Go to snowblowersdirect and search for 921044, listed as a 2015 model year. This is what I've seen on every web site listing previous year models, and I could swear the current Ariens print catalog for snowblowers that has the 921048 is listed as 2016 models.

I know cars/motorcycles etc. typically start very early in listing the next model year models, but it seems Ariens does not... Am I wrong?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

pfbz said:


> You seem to be knowledgeable, super moderator and all, but dealers seem to refer to the 921044 as a 2015 model and the 921048 as a 2016 model, not as you describe above.
> 
> EG: Go to snowblowersdirect and search for 921044, listed as a 2015 model year. This is what I've seen on every web site listing previous year models, and I could swear the current Ariens print catalog for snowblowers that has the 921048 is listed as 2016 models.
> 
> I know cars/motorcycles etc. typically start very early in listing the next model year models, but it seems Ariens does not... Am I wrong?




921048 is the current model according to Ariens website. Also 'snow blowers at jacks" website describes the 921048 as the version with improved auto turn and friction disc.

http://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/Product-Details/ARIENS/921048



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

Loco-diablo said:


> 921048 is the current model according to Ariens website. Also 'snow blowers at jacks" website describes the 921048 as the version with improved auto turn and friction disc.


I think we all get that, the particular issue I was mentioning is wether model 921048 was referred to as a 2016 or 2017 model... I suppose it is largely irrelevant as long as you always check the_ exact model number._

A word of warning though... My local Home Depot sells the Deluxe 28 (non-SHO), and seems to have both current and last years versions in stock. The price sign showed the new version model number, but the actual snowblower parked in front of the sign was last years model. *They are selling them both at the same price*, and an average buyer would likely just get sold the old version and never know it. Sales person was clueless, but both model numbers show up in inventory at the same store if you look on the web page.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

pfbz said:


> You seem to be knowledgeable, super moderator and all, but dealers seem to refer to the 921044 as a 2015 model and the 921048 as a 2016 model, not as you describe above.
> 
> EG: Go to snowblowersdirect and search for 921044, listed as a 2015 model year. This is what I've seen on every web site listing previous year models, and I could swear the current Ariens print catalog for snowblowers that has the 921048 is listed as 2016 models.
> 
> I know cars/motorcycles etc. typically start very early in listing the next model year models, but it seems Ariens does not... Am I wrong?


This has been an interesting question to me! 
I did a bunch of research on it..

The actual manufacturers _very deliberately_ say absolutely nothing about model years! they don't assign model years at all..
why? because many winters not all snowblowers sell out..
if its a mild winter, there can be a backlog of unsold snowblowers in the Spring..
those snowblowers go into storage, and come back out on the dealer (or big-box) floor the next autumn..
by then, they are a year old..but still technically *brand new*, in the sense that they have never been used..
thats not really a bad thing, sitting around for a year does no harm to a new snowblower, most of the time the buyer wont even know or care,
unless they are someone who actually does research on model numbers!  but those people are very few.

So..officially, snowblowers do not have model years assigned by the manufacturers..
but they do still have model years in reality, because they were still built at *some* year!
and we, as hobbiests and buyers, like to know what model year that is.

so for the current new machines out on dealer floors right now, the machines built in 2016, are they 2016 or 2017 model year?
most of the cryptic actual manufacturer data seems to say..2017.
And that comes from Manufacturer records..which have been sifted through for clues.

You cant go by what dealers say..because many dealers simply dont know! 
because the manufacturers are totally silent on the topic..
so dealers just guess..
many dealers think it makes sense, in the Autumn of 2016, to say these are "new 2016 snowblowers"
Many just avoid the controversy and call them "2016-2017 snowblowers"
and there are some who do actually say "2017 snowblowers"

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q="ariens+2017"

So the dealers don't know..

Ariens does say "2016 catalog" on the new brochure..which suggests they think they are 2016 snowblowers..
But I have found data that says they don't actually think they are "2016 model year"..its only the *catalog* that has a date of 2016! 
they only put 2016 on the catalog because it comes out in Autumn 2016.

All my data is here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/ariens/Page11.html#question6

You can read through it and see what you think..
im always open to new data and opinions on the topic.
Scot


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

Seems to make sense to call those coming out in the fall of 2016 a 2017 model, which is what I do. 

Selling last year's model tagged as 2016, however, would likely confuse many buyers, who might then believe it is the current model. I assume that is why places like snowblowerdirect.com tag last year's models as 2015. 

Ariens 921044 Deluxe 28 SHO 28" 306cc Two-Stage Snow Blower 2015 Model

But as you note, what really matters is the model number...and you can usually determine which one is current by visiting the manufacturer's website.


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello all, figured I'd chime in since I just took delivery of a 921048 today! I was worried that they delivered last years model when I saw the gray instead of black wheels... I was under the impression that this year's model would have black wheels & a different decal. The only reason I was concerned was because I wanted the updated version with the balance changes.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is an interesting piece of data I just found concerning the "What model year is this?" question:











That is a screen capture of the main Ariens.com webpage on December 13, 2004.
In December of 2004 Ariens very clearly said their new 2005 models were now available at dealers.
As I discussed earlier in this thread, we don't usually see the manufacturers making such clear-cut declarations about model year,
but they occasionally do.

I haven't added that to the webpage yet, but I will soon.

Scot


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Erick said:


> Hello all, figured I'd chime in since I just took delivery of a 921048 today! I was worried that they delivered last years model when I saw the gray instead of black wheels... I was under the impression that this year's model would have black wheels & a different decal. The only reason I was concerned was because I wanted the updated version with the balance changes.


That's this years model,that's the new Ariens decal


----------

